# C et C++ > C > Livres >  Livres ou cours sur l'optimisation de code

## arkerone

Bonjour, 

je ne savais pas o poster donc je poste ici. Je recherche des livres ou des cours sur l'optimisation de code en C/C++ et galement sur l'architecture matrielle (mmoire cache, etc.). Auriez-vous de bonnes rfrences  me conseillez?

Merci!  :;):

----------


## Kirilenko

Ct optimisation C++, je ne peux que te conseiller l'excellent site d'Agner Fog, et aussi les meilleurs cours et tutoriels pour bien apprendre le langage C.

----------


## arkerone

Merci beaucoup je ne connaissais pas ce site!

----------

